# Goodbye



## tjre (Aug 15, 2006)

Always thought writing something on this topic wouldnt be an option for me but today i lost my Cali king "Madish"....i know she is not suffering anymore and ill always miss her...

Goodbye baby


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that


----------



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that mate... you did your best though.


----------



## Beardiephil (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry about that


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

awwww hope your ok...sorry for your loss...its always heartbreaking


----------

